# Kinek volt már orvosi műhibapere M.o.-on?



## pearll (2015 Február 10)

Sziasztok!

Olyan személyeket keresnék, akiknek valamilyen okból kifolyólag perelnie kellett az orvosát, illetve akinek folyamatban van a pere. Sajnos eddig még ilyen fórumra sehol nem bukkantam, gondoltam indítok itt egyet a CH.-n.

Legfőképpen a folyamat érdekelne (pl.: ántsz-es ügyintézés, dokumentáció kikérés), szívesen olvasnék tippeket ötleteket hogy mi alapján érdemes orvosi műhibaperekre specializálódott ügyvédet is választani, személyes tapasztalat alapján ki milyen ügyvédet ajánl, milyen vele dolgozni, milyen óradíja van, ilyenkor milyen díjtételekre érdemes számítani, milyen munkát végez, i. ügyi szakértőt hogyan, milyen alapon érdemes kiválasztani, mire érdemes figyelni ...stb.

Ha esetleg van valakinek ezirányú közvetett vagy közvetlen tapasztalata, szívesen olvasnám a történetét. Ha esetleg nem publikus, akkor kérem keressen meg privát üzenetben.


----------



## Gagul (2015 Február 10)

hasonlo téma, lustaság,nem tudom hogy kell


----------



## Gagul (2015 Február 10)

ok,törlöm


----------



## gera56 (2015 Február 10)

az ugyvedek mindenutt szakosodva vannnak 
csak szakiranyu ugyvedi irodat kell keresni
ott kapsz esetleirast sikerper infot mindent
minek ehhez kozvelemenykutatas ???????


----------



## Sild (2015 Február 23)

Szia!

Az orvosi dokumentációt kötelesek kiadni a beteg részére. Csak bemégy az osztályra, megkeresed az orvosod vagy az osztály/intézetvezetőt, akik jó eséllyel elirányítanak az adminisztrátorhoz, aki lefénymásolja neked.
Utána én az illetékes betegjogi képviselőhöz fordulnék, ő független személy, és biztosan tudja, h mi az eljárás.


----------



## pearll (2015 Február 23)

Sild írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Az orvosi dokumentációt kötelesek kiadni a beteg részére. Csak bemégy az osztályra, megkeresed az orvosod vagy az osztály/intézetvezetőt, akik jó eséllyel elirányítanak az adminisztrátorhoz, aki lefénymásolja neked.
> Utána én az illetékes betegjogi képviselőhöz fordulnék, ő független személy, és biztosan tudja, h mi az eljárás.



Szia! 

Köszi, hogy írtál.
Nos, egészségügyi dokumentációt sehol nem adják ki, csakis a másolatot róla (ha ugye egyáltalán nem tagadják le az eredeti dokumentációk meglétét - én így jártam az egyik helyen  ). A másolatról pedig nem tudom, hogy elég-e a fénymásolat vagy hiteles másolat kellene-e majd az igazságügyi szakértőhöz és ahhoz mi kell (most konkrétan gondolok itt az orvos körpecsétjére, vagy a céges pecsétre fogalmam sincs melyik kell, és van olyan dokismásolat amin nem is papíron kaptam meg hanem cd-n nos azt hogyan is kell hitelesíteni?)... A betegjogi képviselőt inkább hagyjuk mert belehajszolt több olyan dologba amiről ő azt állította, hogy biztos úgy van mert ő orvos (!) is meg a többi, közben kiderült hogy mégsem, félretájékoztatott, és nem vállalja a felelősséget érte (érdekes nem? hisz elméletileg jogi képviselő...). Úgy tűnik miután megszűnt az EBF nem csinálnak semmit (tapasztalat sajnos, sőt ha tudnád...  ) 

De ha esetleg van még ötleted, azt nagyon szívesen venném és meghallgatnám


----------



## Sild (2015 Február 24)

Szia!
A másolat pont elég, az eredetin rajta vannak a pecsétek, annak jónak kell lennie, esetleg kérheted, h ha olvashatatlan, akkor gépeljék le, ahhoz viszont kell egy nyilatkozat, h ugyanazt tartalmazza, mint az eredeti. Nem hinném, h hitelesíteni kell, ha mégis, a szakértő biztos tudni fogja, és akkor sem leszel vele elkésve. Az elektronikus kicsit fura, de elvileg azon is van egy pecsétszám, meg még vmi azonosító. Vagy lennie kéne. .pdf-ek vannak rajta? Egyáltalán meg tudjátok nyitni? (Nem lehet, h a képalkotók, (ct, mri, uh) képei vannak rajta?)
Az eltűnt dokumentáció aggályos, 10 évig meg kellene őrizni mindent. Írj hivatalos levelet az intézetvezetőnek (amit iktatni kell), amiben kéred, h adják ki, ő majd továbbítja az osztályvezetőnek és a jogi osztálynak, és akkor vagy kiadják v írnak egy választ, h nincs meg, arra pedig lehet hivatkozni. 
A betegjogi képviselő vmiféle jogi végzettséggel kéne, h rendelkezzen, és biztos, h nem orvos. Maximum szeretne!  Azt hittem, ők rendesebbek, egyet sem ismerek közülük, és remélem, h ez így is marad.
Mi az az EBF?


----------



## pearll (2015 Február 24)

Sild írta:


> Szia!
> A másolat pont elég, az eredetin rajta vannak a pecsétek, annak jónak kell lennie, esetleg kérheted, h ha olvashatatlan, akkor gépeljék le, ahhoz viszont kell egy nyilatkozat, h ugyanazt tartalmazza, mint az eredeti. Nem hinném, h hitelesíteni kell, ha mégis, a szakértő biztos tudni fogja, és akkor sem leszel vele elkésve. Az elektronikus kicsit fura, de elvileg azon is van egy pecsétszám, meg még vmi azonosító. Vagy lennie kéne. .pdf-ek vannak rajta? Egyáltalán meg tudjátok nyitni? (Nem lehet, h a képalkotók, (ct, mri, uh) képei vannak rajta?)
> Az eltűnt dokumentáció aggályos, 10 évig meg kellene őrizni mindent. Írj hivatalos levelet az intézetvezetőnek (amit iktatni kell), amiben kéred, h adják ki, ő majd továbbítja az osztályvezetőnek és a jogi osztálynak, és akkor vagy kiadják v írnak egy választ, h nincs meg, arra pedig lehet hivatkozni.
> A betegjogi képviselő vmiféle jogi végzettséggel kéne, h rendelkezzen, és biztos, h nem orvos. Maximum szeretne!  Azt hittem, ők rendesebbek, egyet sem ismerek közülük, és remélem, h ez így is marad.
> Mi az az EBF?



Szia! 

A cd-n rtg és ct felvételek vannak kimásolva, se nincs lepecsételve se semmilyen hiteles záradékkal ellátva :/ (attól félek, hogy erre azt mondják, hogy bele lett babrálva, mert hogy <nem tudom>. Tudod az eredeti cd-n gyárilag van elhelyezve annak a cégnek a logója amelyik készítette (tehát látszik rajta hogy eredeti a cd), de a másolat csak egy sima snassz hétköznapi cd.-n van). Azért lenne fontos számomra, hogy ne később kelljen ezzel szenvednem, mert akkor ők simán bele tudnak nyúlni utólag a felvételekbe (pl.: kicserélik egy másik betegével), ha nem hitles másolatot adnak róla (de ezt is csak egy másik fórumon olvastam)

Magánrendelőről van szó (többnyire - mert más helyről is kikértem és ott is hasonló problémákat "kreáltak"), így sajnos ott az intézményvezetőnek nem tudok írni  ráadásul egyszemélyes kft.-ről van szó, tehát az orvos maga a cégvezető, felette a cégen belül nem áll senki  ). De ennek ellenére (ahogy te is írtad) már korábban meg lett kérdezve a betegjogi képviselő (bjk.) (tudod az a bizonyos orvos végzettségű*!) hogy ő vajon mit tud kezdeni, erre csak azt felelte, hogy ő is írni tud egy felszólító levelet az egészségügyi szolgáltató felé (de ehhez nekem az összes személyes adatomat(!) le kellene adnom, plusz két tanúét is - ami eléggé furcsa hozzáállás, ráadásul nem tisztázott az sem, hogy az Info tv. értelmében a bjk.-nek milyen jogai vannak az én egészségügyi adataim felett vagyis a tárolásában és kezelésében), és ha az orvos nem adja ki <ekkor széttárta a kezét és a vállát megrándította>, hát akkor nem adja ki, nincs semmilyen kényszerítő eszközük. (Személyes megjegyzés: "nagyszerű". )

Voltam a fogyasztóvédelemnél is, ugyanis nekem azt a felvételt (ami ugye az orvosnál van) ki kellett fizetni, tehát az enyém. De természetesen nem ilyen egyszerű a dolog, hiszen nekik meg irattározási kötelezettségük van... (jó oké ezt megértettem), majd elküldtek a fogyasztóvédelemtől, hogy ők ebben nem illetékesek, keressem fel a bjk.-t. (azt a kört meg előtte lefutottam)


_*Igen ABSZOLÚTE jól gondolod, hogy jogi végzettséggel KELLENE rendelkezniük.  *_

Jól olvastad az orvost (nincs benne tévedés): orvos végzettségű *betegjogi képviselők *rohangásznak bjk. név alatt ráadásul úgy, hogy* NINCS *és *NEM IS KELL* hogy *JOGI VÉGZETTSÉGÜK LEGYEN*. (bocsi nem kiabálok, de amióta megtudtam, bennem felment a pumpa, ráadásul baromi szívesen alkalmazzák az orvos végzettségűek a "dr" rövidítést a nevük előtt kibiggyesztve ezzel megtévesztve a beteget, mintha jogász végzettségűek lennének. Ja igen: vicc: *TEOLÓGUS IS LEHET *bjk. Én mikor ezt meg tudtam, nem tudtam eldönteni, hogy sírjak-e vagy nevessek? Ha nem hiszel nekem, bemásolom (törvényi szöveg, friss ropogós  ):
"Jogvédelmi képviselő lehet
a)jogász, *általános orvos, pszichológus, szociális munkás, gyógypedagógus, teológus (!), illetve kommunikációs szakon szerzett szakképzettségű, továbbá az okleveles közgazdász végzettséggel rendelkező személy,*
továbbá az a) pontban foglaltakon túl
b) betegjogi képviselő lehet *fogorvos, gyógyszerész, egyetemi szintű okleveles ápoló, főiskolai szintű diplomás ápoló, egészségügyi intézetvezető vagy szakoktató, védőnő,* *egyéb egészségügyi felsőoktatásban szakképzettséget szerzett személy,*
c) ellátottjogi képviselő lehet *szociológus, szociálpolitikus, szociális szervező, szociálpedagógus,* államigazgatási és szociális igazgatási felsőoktatásban szerzett szakképzettségű, egészségügyi felsőoktatásban szerzett szakképzettségű személy, *hittan tanár (!), hittanár(!), bölcsész(!), andragógus(!!)*,
d)gyermekjogi képviselő lehet *pedagógus, gyermek- és ifjúságvédelmi *szakokleveles vagy jogi szakokleveles családvédelmi tanácsadó oklevéllel rendelkező *védőnő*, *pszichopedagógus*, *bölcsész (!!!), szociológus (!!), szociálpolitikus, szociálpedagógus(!!!), *szociális szervező szakképzettségű személy,* hittan tanár (!!!) és hittanár (!!!),* továbbá az államigazgatási és szociális igazgatási felsőoktatásban szakképzettséget szerzett személy."

Ez az egész szánalmas  , még hogy teológus...


----------



## pearll (2015 Február 24)

Sild írta:


> Mi az az EBF?



Kérdezted az EBF is 

Kicsit hosszú lesz:
Régebben egészségbiztosítási felügyelet név alatt futott, kb. élt vagy 4 évet.
Oda, ha bementél és panaszt tettél (eü. szolg. szemben), akkor ők akár ki is szálltak a helyszínre, büntettek, és dokumentációkat szereztek be (kényszerrel)...stb. Olyan szervezetet képzelj el, ami a beteg mellett volt 100%-an, kb. olyan mintha az OEP, NFH, ÁNTSZ, NAV (aka APEH), GYEMSZI, ingyenes jogsegélyszolgálat össze lett volna olvasztva, így tényleg egykapus volt az ügyintézésük pl.: vizsgálták a különböző protokollokat és azok betartását, ha nem annak megfelelően végezték a dolgukat akkor szintén büntettek, ha nem adtak számlát szinté büntettek...stb. (rend is volt akkoriban, mert minden orvos félt az EBF-től)
Csakhogy! Túl jól végezték a dolgukat, és sok orvosnak nem tetszett a szervezet működése, így megszüntetésre került (ha érdekel ki szüntette meg, nyugodtan keres rá a neten  de íme egy link: http://hvg.hu/velemeny.nyuzsog/20130123_Utovero_hatosagot_szeretnek ) két évvel később, "helyette" felállították az OBDK-t. Az alapvetőjogok biztosa (aka ombudsman) akkoriban kifogásolta, hogy két évig a panaszosok csak úgy lógtak a levegőben, senkihez sem fordultak, sőt később azt is, hogy a bjk. azt mondják a betegnek, hogy ők nem a betegért vannak, és nem azok pártját fogják, hanem csak közvetítenek! (link: http://www.ajbh.hu/-/ombudsmani-aggalyok-az-obdk-es-a-jogvedelmi-kepviselok-mukodese-kapcsan) . Amikor megjelent az OBDK azzal a harangozták be, hogy "új panasztételi lehetőség van az egészségügyben" (pl.: http://www.csagyi.hu/hirek/item/803-uj-panaszteteli-lehetosegek-az-egeszsegugyben) . Ez hülyeség, hiszen csak a bjk.-et fogták össze és szervezték be az OBDK név alá, tehát, nem is volt új panasztételi lehetőség Tudod nesze semmi fogd meg jól. (de kaptak közel egy milliárdot ! erre, azt persze nem lehet tudni, hogy ez forintban, euróban értendő-e mert ezt titkolják). Felállt az OBDK, akkor az igazgatója [szőke, 30-as nő (jogi és közgáz diplomával, szinte semmilyen szakmai gyakorlattal, de az életrajzára rá is kereshetsz, hogy mégis milyen helyeken volt ez előtt] kinevezése körüli vitákról itt olvashatsz http://hvg.hu/itthon/20121108_uj_betegjogi_kozpont_vezetoje). Ő a hvg-nek azt nyilatkozta, hogy : "ha az egészségügyi ellátás során valakinek jogi panasza lenne, a területileg illetékes jogvédelmi képviselőhöz kell fordulni." (forrás: http://hvg.hu/plazs/20130122_Marciusra_epulhet_ki_teljesen_a_betegjogi) . Ez 2013-ben volt, 2014-re már kiderült, hogy nem vállalnak semmilyen tanácsukért felelősséget, sőt még azt sem tudják, hogy hatóság-e vagy sem az amiben dolgoznak... (mi már tudjuk hogy hatóság, van róla hivatalos papír is   , csak ők nem tudják, jó mi? Te azért tudod, ugye, hogy mégis hol dolgozol,ki a felettesed?  Nos ők nem, még jogi végzettségük ellenére sem, és ezért kapnak több százezret havonta!)... folytathatnám, de inkább nem teszem: egyszóval ez a szervezet nem az a szervezet, sőt a bjk. sem az a bjk. akik régebben voltak!

Na remélem érthetően írtam le  de ha valamit nem értesz, nyugodtan kérdezz csak


----------



## Sild (2015 Március 15)

Bocs, kicsit elvesztem.
Azok a képek szigorúan véve nem részei az orvosi dokumentációnak. Tartoznak hozzá viszont leletek, papír alapon, amiket egy radiológus írt, arról, hogy mit lát a képeken. Ezek sokkal fontosabbak, mint a cd-n lévő képek.


----------



## pearll (2015 Március 16)

Sild írta:


> Bocs, kicsit elvesztem.
> Azok a képek szigorúan véve nem részei az orvosi dokumentációnak. Tartoznak hozzá viszont leletek, papír alapon, amiket egy radiológus írt, arról, hogy mit lát a képeken. Ezek sokkal fontosabbak, mint a cd-n lévő képek.



Na ez kezd "vicces" lenni, mert semmilyen papír, vagy lelet nem készült a képekről. Igen, ez nekem is feltűnt, hogy ide oda küldd, és semmilyen leletet nem kapok közben (miközben ha eltörik a kezed, elküldenek rtg-re, majd vissza az orvoshoz, orvos leletezi, aminek a másodpéldányát megkapod, az rtg meg náluk marad) Kérve lett az orvos, hogy írja le, mit lát rajta (ergo leletezze), de arra sem volt hajlandó, mondván, hogy őnagysága nem radiológus... viszont nem értem, ha nem radiológus, és nem leleteztette le radiológussal, akkor hogyan is tudja egymaga megítélni a felvételeket és hogyan folytathatta tovább a kezelést? 

Ne haragudj, nem azért kérdezem ezt most, mert ellenőrizni akarlak, hanem azért hogy utána tudjak olvasni: szóval azt hogy le kell leletezni (rtg, ct) a képalkotó eljárás végeredményeit az hová van leírva?


----------



## corvette (2015 Április 21)

Udv Mindenkinek.
Eleg reg voltam erre. Koltozes munkhely valtas. Uj joveveny erkezese. Es hasonlo oromok a eletben. De sajnos most jogi segitsegre lenne szuksegunk.Mas hasonlo (jogi) forumot nem talaltam igy itt probalkozom.Az ugy roviden. Elozo Landlordunkal van egy kis vitank a demage deposit ugyeben. Birosag kimondta vissza kell adja,de nem tette meg,hanem beperelt hogy plus 1.5 havi dijat fizessunk ki mert nem talalt ennyi ideig uj berlot. Esetleges tanacsot kernek vagy ami tokeletes lenne,valaki tudna e ugyvedet ajanlani aki ilyen ugyekkel foglalkozik? Haboruzni nem szeretnenk ha nincs esely de fizetni persze megugyse.Soval akinek ismerose vagy barmi infoja elerhetosege ugyvedhez,segitseghez van kerem ne tartsa magaban. 
Udv Mindenkinek


----------



## rrrita23 (2015 Augusztus 27)

Korábbiakhoz hozzászólva: www.obdk.hu, ez az intézmény látja el a betegjogi képviseletet. A bjk. arra törekszik, hogy megoldásra szülessen az intézmény és a beteg között. Ha olyan jellegű a sérelem, akkor el kell mondania, hogy ezzel vagy azzal az intézmény vagy az ellátó orvos bűncselekményt követett el és akár maga a bjk is feljelentést tehet.Ha valaki magánrendelésre megy MO-on, arra az ellátásra uú. az egészségügyi törvény vonatkozik, főleg akkor, ha a tevékenység végzésére az ÁNTSZ működési engedélyt adott ki. Orvosok esetében (magánrendelésre értem) a felügyeletet végző szakorvoshoz lehet panasszal fordulni, akitől lehet kérni másodvélemény a magánorvos munkájára, erre akkor szokott sor kerülni, ha bíróság eljárás zajlik.

/egy bjk./


----------



## pearll (2015 Augusztus 27)

rrrita23 írta:


> Korábbiakhoz hozzászólva: www.obdk.hu, ez az intézmény látja el a betegjogi képviseletet. A bjk. arra törekszik, hogy megoldásra szülessen az intézmény és a beteg között. Ha olyan jellegű a sérelem, akkor el kell mondania, hogy ezzel vagy azzal az intézmény vagy az ellátó orvos bűncselekményt követett el és akár maga a bjk is feljelentést tehet.Ha valaki magánrendelésre megy MO-on, arra az ellátásra uú. az egészségügyi törvény vonatkozik, főleg akkor, ha a tevékenység végzésére az ÁNTSZ működési engedélyt adott ki. Orvosok esetében (magánrendelésre értem) a felügyeletet végző szakorvoshoz lehet panasszal fordulni, akitől lehet kérni másodvélemény a magánorvos munkájára, erre akkor szokott sor kerülni, ha bíróság eljárás zajlik.
> 
> /egy bjk./



Kedves "egy bjk."!

Örülök, hogy itt is megjelent!

Kezdjük ott, hogy sem a bjk., sem az obdk nem képvisel sem beteget, sem betegjogokat.
Az obdk (nevű valami) nem látja el a betegjogi képviseletet. (Az egyik panaszos elmesélte, hogy a jogi vezetőjük (mit tudom én milyen ) László szerint is így van - nem is értem mit kell hazudoznia itt - ők a bjk.-t csak foglalkoztatják, az obdk teljesen mást csinál. Tehát elég infantilis dolog azt állítani, amit Ön állít, hogy az obdk nevű valami látná el a betegjogi képviseletet, mert nem így van)

Csak és kizárólag postázgatnak jobbról, balra, majd balról jobbra, valamit mondanak, amiért természetesen nem vállalják a felelősséget, kavarnak de azt jó sokat, aztán vállrándítás, mert Önök nem a beteget segítik, hanem az orvosokat, eü. szolgáltatókat. Ez már egyértelmű. A saját eljárásrendjükkel sincsenek tisztában, nem hogy a hatályos adatvádelemi, egészségügyi, adatkezelési törvényekkel. Milyen dolog az, hogy felkeresi Önöket valaki, aztán miközben mondja a történetét felveszik a csörgő telefont, vagy éppen a beszélgetés közben beeső asszisztenssel beszélgetnek jó hosszan, vagy kirohannak a szobából, mert valami fontos eszükbe jutott, ami irreleváns az ügyben? Na erről vajon mit ír az eljárásrendjük? Vagy hogy a postai levelet ami beérkezik Önökhöz, miért tagadják le és keverik el - nem napokra, hanem hetekre? Vagy hogy több bjk. egyszerre belefolytja a panaszosba a szót, és nem hagyják szóhoz sem jutni? Milyen dolog ez? Erről mit is ír az eljárásrendjük? Hányan is lehetnek a panaszossal egy légtérben? Akkor miért is voltak 1-nél többen? Aztán folytassuk ott, hogy a bjk. csak és kizárólag a panaszos írásos két tanú által aláírt (amihez kérik a tanuk személyigazolvány számát és a lakcímet is - amire Önök a sajátjukat nem vezetik fel - mily fura és megdöbbentő, miközben több jogász is azt mondja nem is lenne szükségük ezekre az adatokra, ha meg kérik, akkor Önöknek is kötelező megadni a személyigazolvány számukat) meghatalmazás keretében járhatna el elméletileg. Gyakorlatilag baromira nem a között a keretek között járnak el. Az adatbegyűjtést követően pedig nem tesznek semmit, arról nem is beszélve, hogy a panaszosoknak a panaszládán keresztül NEM válaszolnak (H. Éva dekkol a másik végen, ugye? Milyen végzettsége is van? ő legalább bjk.?), sőt a panaszosok felé NEM közlik teljes mértékben, hogy hová, hogyan fordulhat még jogorvoslatért az adott történet ismeretében. (ezt sem a kisujjamból szoptam ki, több panaszossal beszéltünk már erről, és már bocsánat nekik jobban hiszek mint egy rrrita23 nevű tagnak a neten aki bjk.-nak adja ki magát, nem vállalva a teljes nevét. Ez is már milyen színvonalon aluli a z obdk-tól.) Azt hogy mindenre azt írják: forduljon az ántsz-hez, az nem meríti ki teljes egészében a jogorvoslati utakat, nem is segítség arról nem is beszélve, hogy segíteniük kellene pl.. beadványok megírásában, vagy hatóságok előtti képviseletben, nem pedig "írja meg aztán átnézem", mert az nem segítség, vagy mikor a panaszosnak a kezükbe nyomják a formanyomtatványt, amelyen van három sor hogy töltse ki miben is kéri a bjk. segítségét. Mikor pedig a panaszos visszakérdez értetlenül, hogy ugyan már nevezzék meg Önök hogy miben tudnának segíteni (előzetes történet ismertetés után) nem mondanak semmit. Vagy mikor a panaszos segítséget kér hatóság előtti képviseletben, aztán sz*rnak a fejére. Ha jól tudom egy bjk.-nek azonnal fel kellene vennie a panaszt, és "kivonatolnia" kellene, hogy miben illetékes eljárni. Folyamatosan elmulasztják ezt. Ez pedig így nem segítség. Az sem segítség, hogy csak postázzák a beadott panaszt változatlanul sokszor a beteg beleegyezése nélkül A-Z-ig az adott eü szolgáltató felé, majd visszakérdeznek levélben hogy elégedett-e a (semmitmondó) válasszal? Persze miután visszaír a panaszos hogy nem, és hogy igényli a releváns válaszokat nyomtalanul felszívódnak,miközben a beteg vár a válaszlevelükre. Pár hónap eltelte után meg el van küldve a rákba, azzal hogy már lezárták az ügyet, így járt. Ez sem segítség. Az sem segítség, hogy egy megvakított embert váratják, mondván várják hogy több panaszos legyen, és azt követően sem történik semmi. Ez sem segítség. Az sem segítség, hogy a panaszost hosszú heteken keresztül váratják, mert éppen szabadságát tölti a bjk, és elmulasztják értesíteni a panaszost, hogy időközben szabadságra ment. Az ántsz-es mondatot pedig úgy gondolom a "honlapjuknak" nevezett kupacon is megtehetnék. Ismerek olyat akinek az Önök ügyintézése ( telefonálgatás, posta, utazás már most több mint 20.000 forintjába került! Számlákkal, telefon hívásrészletezővel bizonyította, láttam miközben nem is segítettek neki, és nem azért mert hatáskörük ne lett volna rá ) És még írhatnék nagyon sok panaszos elégedetlenségeiéről amit Önök és / vagy az OBDK igyekszik eltussolni.

Mivel az OBDK közfeladat ellátása keretében foglalkoztatja Önt, így közérdekű adat az Ön munkabére. Kérem írja le mennyit is keres a "munkájával"?

Azt írták, ha valaki nem elégedett a területileg illetékes bjk. "munkájával", a "központhoz" fordulhat másik bjk.-ért. Kérem részletezze ennek az eljárásnak a menetét, mert többen is kíváncsiak rá (annak alátámasztásául, hogy Ön valóban bjk.), és az eljárásrendjükből ez megint csak hiányzik és szívesen tolmácsolnám az Ön sorait feléjük.

Kérem magyarázza el, hogy egy gyerekjogi képviselő miért is adja ki magát bjk.-nek itt a canadahun fórumán?


----------



## Mmarcsa (2017 Június 1)

Szia!

Ilyen ügyekkel foglalkozom a volt "ÁNTSZ"-nél.
Most EMMI OTFHÁT a rövidítésünk. (Már nincs többé ÁNTSZ.)
DE minden attól függ, hogy kire, illetve milyen intézményre szeretnél panaszt tenni. Ugyanis a működési engedélyt kiadó hatóság vizsgálja ki az egészségügyi ellátással kapcsolatos panaszokat. Jelenleg az EMMI OTFHÁT vagy az illetékes járási hivatal népegészségügyi osztálya.

Ahogy látom megkésve adok tájékoztatást, mert mi a jogszabály szerint az egy éven belüli panaszokat vizsgáljuk ki. Sajnálom!
A mi eljárásunk ingyenes a panaszos számára, hivatalosan kérjük be az iratokat és független szakfelügyelő főorvost kérünk fel, hogy vizsgálja meg az ügyet és adjon szakvéleményt. Röviden ennyi.
A dokumentáció kikérhető az egészségügyi intézmény dokumentációs irodájában, itt most kórházról v. szakrendelőről beszélek. (...vannak más eü szolgáltatások is.)
A bjk-k csak korrekt tájékoztatás adhatnak. Valóban vannak más lehetőségek is, mint a miénk. 

Üdv: M


----------



## Mmarcsa (2017 Június 1)

Bocsi, az előzőhöz még annyit, hogy a dokumentációról valóban csak másolat kérhető az intézménytől.
Elvégre azt neki is meg kell őriznie.


----------

